# No snowballs!!!



## Hellfish (Jun 11, 2020)

Soooo can we talk about the fact you need a huge amount of room and a very plain undecorated section of your town to get snowballs to appear during winter? I finished my town mid autumn and now I can't get snowballs. I've got one area in my town with nothing there at the moment and there still isn't any snowballs there, the rest of my town is covered in trees, fences, items and flowers.

If they added a feature for us to modify our islands why didn't they accommodate this factor into the "spawn" system for the snowballs...

It's ruined my animal crossing winter and I'm not happy


----------



## Reploid (Jun 11, 2020)

Hellfish said:


> Soooo can we talk about the fact you need a huge amount of room and a very plain undecorated section of your town to get snowballs to appear during winter? I finished my town mid autumn and now I can't get snowballs. I've got one area in my town with nothing there at the moment and there still isn't any snowballs there, the rest of my town is covered in trees, fences, items and flowers.
> 
> If they added a feature for us to modify our islands why didn't they accommodate this factor into the "spawn" system for the snowballs...
> 
> It's ruined my animal crossing winter and I'm not happy


First the igloos and now this.


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 11, 2020)

SuperiorTech said:


> First the igloos and now this.


Yeah, this game is really hating on natural looking towns atm. First I have too many trees for a 5* island and now I can't do the main thing winter has to offer in ac...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm in northern hemisphere so I haven't seen it yet for winter. Like how much space do you need? I surely hope not like ridiculous space requirements of pwp in NL.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jun 11, 2020)

Yeah I'm interested to know as well.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 11, 2020)

I just cleared a field of flowers and did a very lightly decorated winter themed area


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

yikes fr? i haven’t experienced winter yet but this kinda blows lmao


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 11, 2020)

The area I found my snowballs wasn't very big. 

I had to cut down a tree because I was scared I was gonna smash the head, lol.

But doesn't it make sense though? Didn't snowballs always spawn in weird obscure open areas?


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 11, 2020)

So I have one area in my town where there's nothing on the ground and it's about 30 units in total and it hasn't appeared there. I'm going to deflower my garden valley as that's the only other area it has room to appear.

I believe that they don't appear on paths as I have lots of room (imo) for them to appear. If you've seen those silly 5* island tours you can bet they won't get them to appear in their towns.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Pyoopi said:


> The area I found my snowballs wasn't very big.
> 
> I had to cut down a tree because I was scared I was gonna smash the head, lol.
> 
> But doesn't it make sense though? Didn't snowballs always spawn in weird obscure open areas?



They did spawn in small areas in previous games which is why I'm confused as to why I can't get any. My island has a large number of trees, bushes and modified terrain, but I've looked everywhere (trust me I've spent the last two days searching!) and can't see them hiding behind objects.

I'll provide an update once I've cleared out my town to see if I can find a threshold where they appear.


----------



## Hellfish (Jul 10, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I finally managed to get snowballs to appear after destroying a cliffside walkway in my town.

Here's the area you roughly need with no patterns or paths on the ground:




This extends about 5 blocks to the left and right of the screen, which is where they appeared this morning.

I'm just so happy I can finally make them, even if I had to destroy some of my town...


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 10, 2020)

This is why I never updated past my first two starter villagers. Plenty of room!


----------



## aetherene (Jul 10, 2020)

I've had then in some tight spaces but still enough room to roll the snowballs back and forth. But I feel like the "open" spaces where the snowballs spawn are also the same areas that I've seen tarantula/scorpions spawn.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2020)

Ok glad I kept my villagers in one spot and allowed open spaces in the rest.


----------



## FaerieRose (Jul 10, 2020)

They'll spawn just fine in my main "park" area, then.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow this sucks.


----------

